# New Picaxe PCB Controllers



## halstaff

In an effort to speed up the time it takes me to build my controllers, I decided to take the plunge and learn the program Eagle in order to make up PCB's for my most often used controllers. These now take 15 to 40 minutes to assemble instead of hours with much less chance of making a mistake. Here's the first 3 with 2 more to come.

Jaw servo driver with 08M2 Picaxe on board



4 output with an 08M2 Picaxe

[URL="[IMG]http://i922.photobucket.com/albums/ad69/Halstaff/PCBEZ4-1.jpg[/IMG]"]

Prop Controller with relay, 12V outputs and 2 5V output headers using a Picaxe 08M2

[URL="[IMG]http://i922.photobucket.com/albums/ad69/Halstaff/PCBPropController.jpg[/IMG]"]

2 Channel Button Banger with the Tenda Audio Board Installed

[URL="[IMG]http://i922.photobucket.com/albums/ad69/Halstaff/ButtonBangerPost.jpg[/IMG]"]

All in One Prop Controller with the Tenda Audio Board Installed


----------



## robp790

A big attaboy! to you. This should make life easier for you.


----------



## JeffHaas

Wow! Nice stuff. Are you planning on making these boards available?


----------



## halstaff

Thanks guys!
One of the reason's I decided to go this route, is the make and take groups I've done presentations for are requesting some of these projects. I wanted to make them as easy to build as possible. 
I am curious as to how much interest there is in the boards. I do have someone that would put them up for sale on his site if I decide to go that route. I'll be working on build documentation as I have time. If there isn't enough interest to warrant selling them online, I may just order extras when I'm doing a make and take and have them available to those that want one.


----------



## Otaku

I'd be interested in the jaw servo boards. I have 5 Bucky skulls on my bench that are just dying to talk to me. Nice work, Steve!


----------



## hpropman

Nice Job Steve! who did you use to make the boards?


----------



## halstaff

I had the boards made by SEEED at http://www.seeedstudio.com/depot/fusion-pcb-service-p-835.html?cPath=185
Good prices and the quality seems good but since it's being done in China, you can't be in a hurry to get them back.


----------



## paulcav151

I would be interested a couple/few of each.


----------



## scubaspook

paulcav151 said:


> I would be interested a couple/few of each.


 Same here.


----------



## canuck

me too!


----------



## halstaff

I'll figure out a way to make these available to those that would like some. I may just handle this myself for now as I don't want to make a big investment in getting boards for inventory until I see if there is more interest.


----------



## niblique71

Very nice. Jaw Servo- Check, 

The other two?? I assume the one with the relay would possibly control anything switchable like two selenoids for pneumatics or a spliced AC/DC light, or even sound On/Off. What is the middle one for??? Servo driven props?


----------



## halstaff

Yes, the one with the relay is a general prop controller. It has 2 headers on a single pin to control 12V lights or motors. The relay can switch 1A AC or 2A DC and I use one side to control audio using these boards - http://www.electronics123.com/kits-and-modules/Audio-Effects-and-Sound-Modules/300-second-usb-recording-module.html which will give me ambient and scare audio. It also has two 5V pins, one of which I use for a PIR to trigger the effect. The other can be used to control led's, or a servo.
The other board has four 5V outputs which can be used for led's, servos or a trigger. I've used it for a cave eye controller with 4 pairs of blinking eyes as well as the controller for my 3 axis skulls. I run a random movement code for the 3 axis skulls and use the 4th pin for a PIR to trigger the movement.


----------



## tstraub

I have been using the EZ4 board for a few months and am very happy with it. I have not made a real prop out of it yet but have been hooking LEDs and servos up to it and using it to test code as I learn the BASIC language.

As Steve said it will run servos and LEDs but I can confirm that it can also be used to control this MP3 module on the C.0 header leaving 3 ports open on the EZ4 board for servos or a PIR sensor. and adding 6 extra 5 volt 20mA outputs on the MP3 module. The code gets a little more complex with this setup but that's all part of the fun and a really good bang for the buck.

Tyler


----------



## halstaff

I've added a photo to my first post of my newest board, a 2 channel button banger featuring stereo sound, a PIR trigger and 2 10A relays.


----------



## rayster1900

What about using the ez-4 for a prop dropper make and take? Say in August!!

I like the design and should be less expensive then the other option!

Ray
CalHaunts Member.


----------



## psyko99

I'd definitely be interested in some of these boards. They came out great.


----------



## halstaff

I've included in my original post a picture of my latest and probably last new controller for this season. I'd like to focus on a few revisions to the boards I've got already before adding any more new ones.
The concept behind this board is that it will be a board I can use to run just about any prop I can come up with. It has 4 servo headers, a PIR input, a header to connect to my jaw/servo daughter board, 3 connections for 12V solenoids, 2 headers for 12V vent motors, a stereo Tenda card and a 10A relay for 110V items such as lights or a wiper motor.
I didn't put it together with the intention of using all the connectors at once but rather as a controller that would offer a variety of options to fit the requirements of most props. It will be interesting however to see how it works with a heavy load.
Rayster, I'll have to look at the prop dropper again to see what it requires for a servo controller but the EZ4 should be able to handle it.


----------



## dionicia

I would like a bunch of these. I'm willing to try them all.


----------



## hedg12

I'd definitely be interested in the jaw servo controller, as well as the key banger. They look awesome!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter

I may be interested too...


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

I would be interested in the key banger.


----------



## halstaff

Thanks to everyone for their interest in the boards.
I've decided not to have someone market the boards but will make them available to anyone that contacts me and is interested in getting some.
As a reminder, I'm not a professional circuit designer or programmer but just a haunter looking for a cheaper alternative to animate props. I'm always updating the boards and the programming and a couple of them need to have a small modification made when you build it.
So if you're interested in getting any of the boards, send me a pm and we can work it out.


----------



## Dead Things

Count me in!!!!!


----------



## Horror Roots Productions

Any plans to do a M&T projecct for those jaw servos? I was going to buy a bunch of HDC's TSL twistys as I wanted to build a few talking heads to put on spears around the yard haunt. But since im only looking for talking and really not needing them to pan or tilt - this seems like a far cheaper alternative. So id be interested in at least 3 or 4.


----------



## halstaff

Horror Roots Productions said:


> Any plans to do a M&T projecct for those jaw servos? I was going to buy a bunch of HDC's TSL twistys as I wanted to build a few talking heads to put on spears around the yard haunt. But since im only looking for talking and really not needing them to pan or tilt - this seems like a far cheaper alternative. So id be interested in at least 3 or 4.


Probably not as most people aren't interested in doing a soldering project like this. However since we're both in San Diego, shoot me a pm and we can get anyone interested together and do a separate one.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

Halstaff,
If you do have a MnT before August, I am just North of you visiting in the Inland Empire. I would drive down for that.


----------



## halstaff

Cole&Jacksdad said:


> Halstaff,
> If you do have a MnT before August, I am just North of you visiting in the Inland Empire. I would drive down for that.


Let's just pick a date then and whoever wants to, can come over. I should be around just about every weekend until Halloween.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

Saturday I can't, but Sunday I can.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

I think I am open the following weekend also. Or Most days durring the week.


----------



## halstaff

Cole&Jacksdad said:


> Saturday I can't, but Sunday I can.


We're having our San Diego make and take this Sunday if you're available. I'm not planning on doing the build so we could work on a project.
Check it out at http://www.garageofevilnetwork.com/events/socal-chapter-july-m-t-grave-grabber?rsvpConfirm=1


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

Thanks!
I will talk to my wife and make sure she has no plans for me.


----------



## halstaff

Just let me know and we'll see if we can get Horror Roots to come as well.


----------



## Horror Roots Productions

I'm free most nights and weekends, except Tuesday's and thursdays and the upcoming weekend. Beyond that I'm open. I have a small warehouse in oceanside we could use for the build if it's needed.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

Horror Roots Productions said:


> I'm free most nights and weekends, except Tuesday's and thursdays and the upcoming weekend. Beyond that I'm open. I have a small warehouse in oceanside we could use for the build if it's needed.


Oceanside would work great for me. I could drop my boys off at thier aunt and uncle's house in San Clemente on the way down.


----------



## tstraub

I just want to let everyone that is thinking about building one of Steve's boards and is afraid that PICaxe is too difficult to learn. My 11 year son just wrote his first Program for a PICaxe chip. Sorry this is not a Halloween prop it is a stoplight to be used in his room as a night light. I gave him a quick crash course lesson on the BASIC language and helped him write the code to make the red light work. Then I turned him loose to do the yellow and green lights himself.

The code runs perfectly, we did adjust the timings for the attached video to keep the video short and sweat. now all we need to do is finish the actual hardware modifications.


----------



## halstaff

Great to see you teaching your son how to program Tyler! Glad I could be a small part of it.
Please post another video when the project is completed.


----------



## bnsjohnson

halstaff said:


> In an effort to speed up the time it takes me to build my controllers, I decided to take the plunge and learn the program Eagle in order to make up PCB's for my most often used controllers. These now take 15 to 40 minutes to assemble instead of hours with much less chance of making a mistake. Here's the first 3 with 2 more to come.
> 
> Jaw servo driver with 08M2 Picaxe on board
> 
> 
> 
> 4 output with an 08M2 Picaxe
> 
> [URL="[IMG]http://i922.photobucket.com/albums/ad69/Halstaff/PCBEZ4-1.jpg[/IMG]"]
> 
> Prop Controller with relay, 12V outputs and 2 5V output headers using a Picaxe 08M2
> 
> [URL="[IMG]http://i922.photobucket.com/albums/ad69/Halstaff/PCBPropController.jpg[/IMG]"]
> 
> 2 Channel Button Banger
> 
> [URL="[IMG]http://i922.photobucket.com/albums/ad69/Halstaff/ButtonBangerPCB.jpg[/IMG]"]
> 
> All in One Prop Controller




For one reason or another I cannot see the URL.....


----------



## halstaff

bnsjohnson, can you see the pictures?


----------



## tstraub

halstaff said:


> Great to see you teaching your son how to program Tyler! Glad I could be a small part of it.
> Please post another video when the project is completed.


I sure will Steve. As you know little projects often turn into larger ones and this is starting to go that way. My original plan was to use the EZ-4 board to trigger an external SSR so I could drive the lamps at 110 volts. Well the only problem with that idea was the size of both boards and a power supply would not easily fit in the enclosure. So I fired up Eagle and came up with this handy little controller. 
View attachment 2753


View attachment 2754


Can you still find the EZ-4 right in the heart of this new beast?


----------



## bnsjohnson

*Cant See*

I cant see anything...really dont know why, however I would really like some more info, as I would be very interested in these boards.

I am running three skulls off my pc and would love to be more flexible with my haunt.

Please let me know.


----------



## pshort

It's all quite visible to me. Perhaps you have either a browser setting issue or some sort of firewall/filtering setting problem.


----------



## halstaff

Check your forum settings as well under the "User CP" in the upper left of your screen. Click on "Edit Options" under "Settings and Options" and make sure the check box next to "Show Images" under the "Thread Display Options" is checked.


----------



## bnsjohnson

It must have been something for the firewall at my work, As i now have logged in from home and it works just fine.


----------



## tstraub

halstaff said:


> Great to see you teaching your son how to program Tyler! Glad I could be a small part of it.
> Please post another video when the project is completed.







We a lot of fun and learned a bunch on this one. Thanks for showing me the power of the PICaxe


----------



## bnsjohnson

Halstaff:

Maybe I missed the discussion but is there any new infomation on being able to get these boards.


----------



## halstaff

The latest revised boards are in transit and I hope to have them in a week or so. If they look OK, then I'll make them available. I don't want to send out something I'm not happy with.
Thanks for your interest in them.


----------



## bnsjohnson

*Private message*

Halstaff,
I PM you, were you able to get it?

for some reason I keep having trouble,


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

Please keep me informed. I would like to get one of the key bangers.


----------



## halstaff

The new boards came in and they look good so far. I've built them out and they run fine so far but I'd like to test them a bit more. 
I'm also looking to buy a bunch of the Tenda audio cards and provide those with the boards to save people some money on shipping but they're currently out of stock.


----------



## Forgedblades

*Interest in a EZ-4 and a question*

Steve, If/when they are available I would have an interest in a EZ-4. Also I have seen 2 posts in the thread where you and someone else mention something called "Eagle". I got the impression that its some kind of a circuit board design program?


----------



## halstaff

The EZ-4 is available. Send me a pm and we can work it out.
Eagle is a circuit board design program that you need to use in order to have the company I use, make your pcb's. The do have a free version which is all I use and sufficient for my needs.


----------



## halstaff

I've updated the picture at the beginning of the thread with the latest revision of the Button Banger Board.
Hopefully it's the last revision for awhile!


----------



## JeffHaas

Steve, would your jaw servo boards work with the Gemmy talking skulls? Instead of a color organ, as explained in this thread:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=27940


----------



## halstaff

JeffHaas said:


> Steve, would your jaw servo boards work with the Gemmy talking skulls? Instead of a color organ, as explained in this thread:
> 
> http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=27940


I haven't tried my circuit with them as I'm using Gary's from this thread - http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=26340 I'll have to give it a try after Halloween.


----------

